# 'Choc or something' splashed



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got them as well.Dave B says choc but I'm not so sure.Have you got the slate ish blue ish ones as well,I don't know what they are.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I've got some that are very pale cream, almost white, with blackey sort of splashing. They look nice. No idea what they might be though! I know Dave is tying to make blue tris/splashed, so I've decided to see what silver does to them - i've got a litter of splashed x silver satin now, and will breed the litter together to see what comes out.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

These guys look chocolate splashed to me  Splashing doesn't seem to usually FULLY revert the coat back to the original, undiluted color....even in black you will usually have at least some, if not all, splashes that are really a very dark brown, rather than actual, true, black. With chocolate splash you tend to get some greyishness to the splashes.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

theres so many variations and we aren't used to them.We should start a splashed thread


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah - odds and sods! Or 'Splashed Snap'!


----------

